# Amazon Kindle Fire Forum is now live @ FireForum.net!



## wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

​

We're proud to announce our newest forum dedicated to the newly launched Amazon Kindle Fire tablet @ FireForum.net!

*Here are the full specs:*

7 inch IPS 1024×600 resolution display with 169 PPI
7.5&#8243; x 4.7&#8243; x 0.45&#8243; (190 mm x 120 mm x 11.4 mm) at 14.6 ounces (413 grams)
dual-core processor (were hearing its of the TI OMAP4 variety)
8GB of internal storage
Up to 8 hours of continuous reading or 7.5 hours of video playback (charges in four hours and can be charged using a USB port on your PC)
802.11b/g/n WiFi (no ad-hoc support)
microUSB 2.o
3.5mm headphone jack and top-mounted external speakers
Amazon is using a fresh and easy-to-use interface instead of stock Android that ties the device closely to its own large and growing content library of movies, magazines and music.

You can now pre-order your Amazon Kindle Fire tablet today for just $199! 


*Be sure to visit us at FireForum.net and join in on the discussions! See you there!*


----------



## Retocuher (Dec 21, 2011)

Fire Forums looks fab but with a wide array of tabs at our disposal, it is so confusing to pick the right one.I'm bored of iPad and may as well try something different, but do other tab's OS come even closer to Apple's?


----------

